# Hochnotpeinliche Befragung



## La Saint (23. März 2011)

Gestern bin ich über eine Folterquest gestolpert. Und zwar als Skeptiker beim ersten Questhub in den Mondschattenbergen.

*Frage und Antwort*
Mondschattenberge
Stufe 37

Fangt einen Wächter-Legionär mit einem Dimensional Prison. Bringt das Gefängnis dann nach Holzflor und benutzt den Wahrheits-Extraktor, um den Gefangenen zu befragen.*ZIELE*


Wendet das Dimensional Prison auf einen Legionär an. 0/1
EREIGNIS: Aktiviert den Wahrheits-Extraktor. 0/1
EREIGNIS: Benutzt die Ebenen-Peiniger, um zu erfahren, warum die Wächter hier sind. 0/1
EREIGNIS: Benutzt die Ebenen-Peiniger, um zu erfahren, was die Wächter getan haben. 0/1
EREIGNIS: Benutzt die Ebenen-Peiniger, um zu erfahren, was die Wächter planen. 0/1
Praktisch bedeutet das, der Gefangene steckt in einer technichen Apparatur, und der Spieler muß solange über verschiedene Knöpfe Strahlen auslösen und den Gefangenen braten, bis er alle Antworten hat.

Ich halte das für ziemlich pervers. Vor allem in einem Spiel ab 12 Jahren.

Was ist der Sinn hinter solchen Quests? Will man den Kids spielerisch die Idee des Folterns beibringen? Oder steckt der amerikanische Ansatz "Wir sind die Guten. Es ist ein häßlicher Job, aber irgend jemand muß in ja machen" schon so fest in den Köpfen der Leute, das man schon garnicht mehr merkt was da abgeht?

Die Argumente "es ist ja nur ein Spiel", "im wirklichen Leben wird auch gefoltert", "in einer Fantasywelt ist das halt üblich" lasse ich nicht gelten. Dann hätte man kein grünes Blut einbauen müssen.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Bodensee (23. März 2011)

La schrieb:


> Gestern bin ich über eine Folterquest gestolpert. Und zwar als Skeptiker beim ersten Questhub in den Mondschattenbergen.
> 
> *Frage und Antwort*
> Mondschattenberge
> ...



Siehe zigfache Diskussionen in den Foren die es schon über ähnliche Quests in WoW gibt.


----------



## Hsvfan (23. März 2011)

Ich denke was es danach ginge...dürfte man wahrscheinlich gar kein Spiel zocken...

In WoW gab es auch eine Quest in der boreanischen Tundra am Bernsteinflöz...wo man einen gefangenen mit einem elektrischen Gerät foltert bis er alles sagt

Ok da is kein Blut wenn ich mich recht erinnere aber dennoch ist das genauso Folter und da hat kein Hahn nach gekräht, zumindest nicht das ich wüsste!!

Und ganz ehrlich meiner Meinung nach haben diese MMOs ein zu niedrige Altersfreigabe....man sollte sie frühstens ab 16 zulassen...am besten noch ab 18!!!


----------



## La Saint (23. März 2011)

Hsvfan schrieb:


> Ich denke was es danach ginge...dürfte man wahrscheinlich gar kein Spiel zocken...
> In WoW gab es auch eine Quest in der boreanischen Tundra am Bernsteinflöz...wo man einen gefangenen mit einem elektrischen Gerät foltert bis er alles sagt


Ist das jetzt deine Begründung, warum Foltern in Rift ok ist? Weil es das bei WoW auch gibt?


----------



## natario (23. März 2011)

Wenn man es so sieht, sehen Kinder in dem Alter im TV weitaus schlimmeres...


----------



## Dagonzo (23. März 2011)

Wer bei sowas Bedenken hat sollte selbst Pac-Man nicht spielen. Also mal ehrlich, würde man sowas ernst nehmen könnte man dreiviertel aller Spiele vom Markt nehmen.


----------



## Lari (23. März 2011)

Es ist nunmal ein Spiel mit zwei Fraktionen, die sich nicht ausstehen können.
Das es da Konflikte jeglicher Art gibt ist klar.

Und ganz ehrlich:
Ich glaube kaum, dass ein 12 Jähriger deswegen moralisch einen Knacks weg bekommt. Bilder in den Nachrichten, wie Hubschrauberpiloten aus Spaß an der Freude Leute auf der Straße niederballern, halt ich da für bedenklicher. Und es ist ja eine ausnahme, viele solcher Quests sind mir bisher nicht untergekommen, genau genommen nur diese eine.


----------



## eVox-0ne (23. März 2011)

Im TV wird einem die Schädeldecke abgesägt und das Gehirn gefressen...

Und dann regt man sich auf wenn ein paar Polygone gefoltert werden?


----------



## RockZwerg (23. März 2011)

HHmm...ich spiele ein Spiel in dem ich mich während meiner Laufbahn durch tausende von Gegnern hexel und schnätzel, ich belege sie mit langsam zehrenden Flüchen, schlag sie mit krank machenden Waffen, vergifte meine Klingen, brenne ihnen die Haut mit Feuerbällen, aber beschwere mich über eine Quest in der ich foltern soll. Find ich doppelmoralisch. Beides ist rohe Gewalt und wer mit dem einen nicht zu recht kommt darf das andere auch nicht praktizieren.  Mit Diplomatie kommst Du nur in RIFT nicht weit.

Wer sich einen guten Film zu dem Thema ansehen will: Ausnahmezustand

Alternativ kann man die Quest ja einfach ablehnen und etwas anderes tun.


----------



## Freewalker (23. März 2011)

Also ich denke auch das man im Fernsehen heutzutage viel schlimmeres sieht. Und das nicht erst nach 22 Uhr oder so. Als ich damals in der 8. Klasse war lief nebenbei im Computerraum auch Freddy vs Jason o.ä.. Und in welcher Zeit spielt Rift (In seiner eigenen ich weiß^^)? Burgen, Schwerter etc. Damals war es doch gang und gebe auf diese Art und Weise an Informationen zu kommen.


----------



## Zeru1984 (23. März 2011)

Ich glaube leider auch, dass unsere Jugend in der Hinsicht schon weitaus härtere Sachen gewohnt ist. 

Wenn man Jugendserien im TV kritisch betrachtet, steckt selbst in Pokemon Gewalt --> Pokemon werden in Bällen gefangen und oft nur zum kämpfen rausgelassen (Sklaverei?!).

In diesem Sinne glaube ich nicht, dass die jungen Spieler da durch langanhaltende Schäden davon tragen.


----------



## Freakypriest (23. März 2011)

Meiner meinung nach gibt es hier in diesem fall nur 2 möglichkeiten:

1. Man steht dazu dass, man solche Gewalt nicht duldet und setzt sich dafür ein das Pokemons in freiheit leben können, oder
2. Man nimmt solche Quests einfach hin.

Es gibt auch eine tolle Eichhornchen fang Quest, RUFT DEN TIERSCHUTZ!!!!


----------



## Azddel (23. März 2011)

Es gäbe auch noch die Möglichkeit, die Quest nicht anzunehmen.

Freier Wille.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (23. März 2011)

Wieso soll ich 15 Wölfe töten und deren Pelze sammeln, wo sie doch unter Naturschutz stehen?
Wieso soll ich 20 diese Pflanzen sammeln, sind ja scheinbar selten, bestimmt also auch geschützt...
Achja und wieso nochmal sollte ich fremder Kulturen Zelte abfackeln? So wirklich gehören tut sich das ja auch nicht?
Viel sinnvoller ist es da wirklich gewisse Apparaturen zu manipulieren, so dass diese bei Benutzung explodieren (sprichwort Autobombe anyone?).
Und wenn das zu extrem ist, dann vergiften wir lieber anderer NPCs essen. Das tut dann zwar ein wenig im Magen weh, aber es tut den Job.


Ganz ehrlich, *es ist ein Spiel*. Eltern sind in der Sorgfaltspflicht ihren Kindern die entsprechenden Spiele auszusuchen. Auch wenn es aufgrund graphischer Gegebenheiten schon ab 12+ ist, so ist ein Spiel dieser Art für viele 12jährige schlichtweg nicht geeignet.
Da gibt es weitaus wichtigere Dinge, worüber man sich den Kopf zerbrechen sollte. Grundlegend in einem MMO ist so ziemlich alles, was nicht "Bring A nach B" bzw. "Sprich mit A und B" entspricht, eher nicht von der Art, welche man auch im wirklichen Leben durchführen würde...


----------



## Katzenwerfer (23. März 2011)

Du hast aber schon nach den ersten 20min im Spiel gemerkt, dass du da andere Leute töten sollst, egal ob PvP oder PvE, und nach meiner Auffassung ist töten schlimmer als foltern. Falls ich da nen Denkfehler hab bitte ich um Berichtigung.

Aber mal im Ernst hast du ein Hirnattest, dass du solchen Datenbankmüll fabrizierst?

Heulen wegen ner Folterquest und davor zig Wachen oder sonstwas zu Klump hauen...      *epic facepalm*


----------



## Hellyes (23. März 2011)

La schrieb:


> Gestern bin ich über eine Folterquest gestolpert. (...)
> Ich halte das für ziemlich pervers. Vor allem in einem Spiel ab 12 Jahren.




In diesem Fall habe ich einen tollen Link für dich rausgesucht ---> klick mich!
Dort kannst du dich ausgiebig in den Kommentaren austauschen.

Wieso werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass du ständig nach Gründen suchst, um Rift schlecht zu machen?
Bleib doch bei deinem geliebten Aion und verschone uns bitte mit solch doppel moralischen Threads.

Ist dir dein anderer Beitrag langweilig geworden?
Gut, ich habe noch verstanden, dass man sich über eine Sicherheitslücke aufregen kann, was übrigens den besten Softwarehäusern passiert.
Aber dein Beitrag hier ist einfach lächerlich.


----------



## Bodensee (23. März 2011)

eVox-0ne schrieb:


> Im TV wird einem die Schädeldecke abgesägt und das Gehirn gefressen...
> 
> Und dann regt man sich auf wenn ein paar Polygone gefoltert werden?



Aha. Auf welchem Sender denn?


----------



## Bodensee (23. März 2011)

Hellyes schrieb:


> In diesem Fall habe ich einen tollen Link für dich rausgesucht ---> klick mich!
> Dort kannst du dich ausgiebig in den Kommentaren austauschen.
> 
> Wieso werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass du ständig nach Gründen suchst, um Rift schlecht zu machen?
> ...



Er will hier nur herumstänkern, sonst nix.


----------



## Kankru (23. März 2011)

La schrieb:


> Praktisch bedeutet das, der Gefangene steckt in einer technichen Apparatur, und der Spieler muß solange über verschiedene Knöpfe Strahlen auslösen und den Gefangenen braten, bis er alle Antworten hat.
> 
> Ich halte das für ziemlich pervers. Vor allem in einem Spiel ab 12 Jahren.
> 
> Was ist der Sinn hinter solchen Quests?...


Irgendwelche Leute zu töten ist ja auch sinnvoll. Tiere zu töten und zu Häuten...
Selbst Super Mario sollte dann für dich pervers sein, ey der Typ springt auf andere um sie zu töten, dann nimmt er noch Drogen, der frisst Pilze und Blumen.
Und Loco Roco ist dann für dich rassistisch? Weil man ja fast nur schwarze Gegner hat?
Ich denke nicht, tifgründig über solche Sachen nachzudenken bringt nichts.

Die Diskussionen immer ob sowas nötig ist.
Ich verweise mal auf diese Seite:
http://www.columbinegame.com/

Das kannst du dir ein RPG ziehen, gratis. Man spielt einen der durch Musik und bestimmte Videospiele zum Massenmörder wird.
Das Video dort würde ich auch mal empfehlen - zumindest den Trailer zur Doku!


----------



## BigRizz (23. März 2011)

zock hello kity wenn dir mmos zu brutal und pervers sind...

wenn du bock auf mimimi hast geh lieber auf ein forum wo du über pedofile herziehn kannst..denn das ist KRANK UND PERVERS !!!! ned so ein game wo man ein paar virtuelle opfer vorsich hat...

und jo ...das so ein eingefleiscter wowler ders ned packt das seine ganze gilde nun RIFTET xDD muhaha


----------



## ink0gnito (23. März 2011)

Rettet die Pixel!

Für eine bessere Welt, yo!


----------



## La Saint (23. März 2011)

Katzenwerfer schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst hast du ein Hirnattest, dass du solchen Datenbankmüll fabrizierst?
> Heulen wegen ner Folterquest und davor zig Wachen oder sonstwas zu Klump hauen... *epic facepalm*


Mir ist schon klar, das die 12Jährige, die neben ihren Pipi Langstrumpf DVDs auch noch Saw I bis III im Regal stehen hat, bei so ein bißchen Foltern nur gähnt.

Oder das es den 16Jährigen, der den Kleinen auf dem Schulhof die Finger bricht, damit sie ihr Taschengeld abliefern, auch eher langweilt. 

Garnicht zu reden von dem 20Jährigen Freiwilligen, der gerade in einer Spezialeinheit die kleinen zwischenmenschlichen Tricks lernt, die er für seinen Afghanistaneinsatz braucht.

Was mich eigentlich amüsiert ist diese Heuchelei. Auf der einen Seite grünes Blut einbauen, auf der anderen Seite aber Foltern durchgehen lassen. Aber keine Panik, keiner will euch den Spass verderben. Ihr dürft auch weiterhin soviel virtuell töten und foltern wie ihr wollt. Jo, Alter ^^

cu
Lasaint


----------



## paradox2412 (23. März 2011)

So ganz unrecht hat Saint ja nun auch nicht! Allerdings wäre ich auch dafür die Spiele in denen es nun mal Gewalt in welcher Form auch immer gibt, ab 16 freizugeben und nicht schon ab 12.


----------



## Kafka (23. März 2011)

La schrieb:


> Gestern bin ich über eine Folterquest gestolpert. Und zwar als Skeptiker beim ersten Questhub in den Mondschattenbergen.
> 
> *Frage und Antwort*
> Mondschattenberge
> ...



Öhm da kannste dich auch über wow aufregen. Im DK Startgebiet quält man Leute mit glühenden Stangen damit sie reden, In den Heulenden Fjorden musst du Zwerge töten und ihnen mit na Nkochensäge das Hirn raus nehmen. (und das sind nur par Beispiele). 

Und wenn du dich so sehr um Kinderseelen sorgst lass sie nurnoch Bibel TV gucken, denn im Free Tv wie N24, DMAX usw kommen auch regelmässig Dokus über Foltermetoden "Von der Streckbang bis Waterfording". Und dergleichen läuft halt mehr oder minder überall.


----------



## Baelias (23. März 2011)

La schrieb:


> ....... Aber keine Panik, keiner will euch den Spass verderben. Ihr dürft auch weiterhin soviel virtuell töten und foltern wie ihr wollt. Jo, Alter ^^.....



Wenn du ein Problem mit Computerspiele hast, und du hast anscheinend eines, dann rate ich dir, dich dringend in psychologische Hände zu begeben.

Ein Normaler Spieler, beschäftigt sich nicht mit solchen Belanglosigkeiten.
Rift, WoW, etc haben ca 2000-5000 Quests - wayne interessiert es ob da eine Killquest dabei ist oder ob man sarkastischerweise einen Polygon haufen foltern muss ?

Und btw ich spiele auch CoD oder BF2BC sehr gerne - deswegen heiße ich Krieg aber noch lange nicht gut.....

Fals du es nicht geschaft hast zwischen Fiktion und Wirklichkeit zu unterscheiden - tust du mir leid....
Wenn du meinst dass es moralisch bedenklich ist, trete bitte der entsprechenden Partei bei, welche findet das Spiele Gewaltfördernd sind.

Aber du legst dich hier mit Spielern in einem Spieler Forum an. Ich denke - jemand der meint moralische Bedenken bei einem Spiel oder Film zu haben, 
soll sie ganz einfach nicht ansehen/spielen.

Ich geh schließlich auch nicht in ein Deathmetal Forum und beschwere mich, dass die texte krass sind ?!? 

Spiele sind für mich genau wie Filme und Bücher unterhaltsam und bieten eine gewisse Zeit entertaiment für mich.

Wenn du jetzt alte Bücher lesen würdest, wo eine derbe Mordszene drin vor kommen würden, würdest du
wenn du die Macht dazu hättest, dass Buch verbieten oder verbrennen lassen ?

Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## Baelias (23. März 2011)

paradox2412 schrieb:


> So ganz unrecht hat Saint ja nun auch nicht! Allerdings wäre ich auch dafür die Spiele in denen es nun mal Gewalt in welcher Form auch immer gibt, ab 16 freizugeben und nicht schon ab 12.




ehm sorry aber dieses Argument lass ich nicht gelten.

Schau dich bitte mal um auf den Strassen, Einkaufhäusern etc. was die Jugend für einen üblen Slang drauf haben....

Spiele wie Rift oder WoW eine höhere altersbeschränkung zu geben wäre nicht der richtige Lösungsweg um solches Problem in den Griff zu bekommen.

Zapp mal so durch die TV Kanäle - Halbnackte Mädls, Sex in jedem Ausmaß ohne Altersbeschränkung - aber ihr regt euch über den Inhaltsgehalt eines Computerspiels auf - ähm LOL ?


----------



## Pyrodimi (23. März 2011)

La schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar, das die 12Jährige, die neben ihren Pipi Langstrumpf DVDs auch noch Saw I bis III im Regal stehen hat, bei so ein bißchen Foltern nur gähnt.
> 
> Oder das es den 16Jährigen, der den Kleinen auf dem Schulhof die Finger bricht, damit sie ihr Taschengeld abliefern, auch eher langweilt.
> 
> ...




Der einzige der Heuchelt bist doch nur du...Blut bleibt Blut, egal ob grün,rot, rosa oder regenbogenfarben..das es grün ist liegtnur daran das es in einer bestimmten Partei (ich will sie nicht nennen) genauso Leute sitzen die dumm rummheucheln....

Du logst dich ein..sieht schon im Intro Berge von toten..gehst die ersten 500 Meter und metzelst dabei mehr NPCs nieder als in den ersten Minuten von "Der Soldat James Ryan" Amis abgemurkst wurden und heuchelst hier Jungendschutz wegen eine virtuellen Pixelfolter...ohja weißt du wie geil das war? Ich hab mir gleich noch 10 Chars erstellt weil es mein labilen Geist so eregt hat den dauernd zu foltern und schreien und leiden zu hören.....


Aber es ist egal wo ..in jeden einzelnen Gameforum hier lässt du deine Ergüsse nieder...warum zockst du überhaupt?


----------



## AngelusMortifer (23. März 2011)

hmm du regst dich über foltern auf, das es ja ab 12 ist, was is den mit geschichtsunterricht, hexenverbrennung und mittelalter, als ob man nicht schon früh genug unterrichtet wird wie gefoltert wurde.
aber ich find es irgendwie lustig das man sich über folterquest aufregt, aber in zig quests einfach irgendwelche leute umbringen muss das is in ordnung, schon lustig, foltern = böse und pervers aber menschen, tiere und anderes einfach kaltblütig niedermetzeln weil es dir jemand befohlen hat is in ordnung?


----------



## Christmas (23. März 2011)

Schon mal den Bilderbuchklassiker "Der Struwwelpeter" gelesen. Das Buch hat 1845 Heinrich Hoffmann seinen 3jährigen Neffen zu Weihnachten gewidmet. Lustige Geschichten und drollige Bilder für Kinder von 3 - 6 Jahren. 

Das ist ganz schön brutal. Oder die ganzen Grimmschen Märchen. Ganze Generationen sind mit diesen Geschichten groß geworden. Hats geschadet ? Was soll dann die Aufregung wegen der einen Quest.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. März 2011)

Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> Achja und wieso nochmal sollte ich fremder Kulturen Zelte abfackeln? So wirklich gehören tut sich das ja auch nicht?



Der Ewige Hof ist ein *Kult *und keine Kultur. Da ist ein ganz großer Unterschied. Da ist es dann so wie bei den Amerikaner, die die Taliban-Verstecke mit Fliegern wegbomben, nur nicht ganz so krass. Irgendwie ist diese Quest sogar irgendwie Sinnfrei, weil ich nicht glaube, dass der Zerstörer durch Sachbeschädigung aufgehalten werden kann.


----------



## Dolzi (23. März 2011)

Bodensee schrieb:


> Sicher überzeugter Hordespieler in WoW?



Was hat denn bitte das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
Ich spiele sowohl WoW, als auch Rift (seit der Beta jop...), aber eine Quest in der jemand gefoltert wird ist ganz sicher keinen eigenen Thread im Forum wert.
Nicht wenn es sonst darum geht irgendwelche Monster und gegnerische Fraktionen umzuhauen - sei es mit Feuerbällen, Schwertern, Stäben, Krankheiten - und ihnen das Gold und Gegenstände zu entreissen die sie bei sich tragen.

Ist meiner Ansicht nach absurd sich da über sowas aufzuregen.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (23. März 2011)

La schrieb:


> Was mich eigentlich amüsiert ist diese Heuchelei. Auf der einen Seite grünes Blut einbauen, auf der anderen Seite aber Foltern durchgehen lassen. Aber keine Panik, keiner will euch den Spass verderben. Ihr dürft auch weiterhin soviel virtuell töten und foltern wie ihr wollt. Jo, Alter ^^
> 
> cu
> Lasaint


Ich finde es nach wie vor erstaunlich, wie man sich über Foltern aufregen kann, jedoch bereit ist andere umzubringen - was ja irgendwo doch noch ein wenig schlimmer ist, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Shelung (23. März 2011)

Ich denke zwar das du hier ausführliche antworten hast aber noch mal etwas anderes.


Warum Kindern jegliche Realität vorenthalten?

In Geschichte hören sie Schlachten von Hitler, Napoleon und co (und da geht es um töten, Vergewaltigung und co.) und in ihrem Spiel wo sei völker verfeindet sind soll man seinen Feind solange Kekse backen und tee servieren bis er vor lauter Wohlbefinden seine Informationen preis gibt?



Es hat einen Grund warum sie ab 12 Jahren freigegeben sind.  Weil die Inhalte normalerweise bei keinem NORMALEM Kind Gewaltätigkeit reize erhöhen oder ähnliches. 
Dazu kommt das es Fantasy ist und nicht Realitäts nah. Deswegen sind Reale spiele wie COD z.b. auch ab 18. 


Naja es gibt auch ausnahmen... Dragon age 2 ist ja auch ab 18 *oder?*.  Zu mindestens ist das aber auch Brutal da die Personen da nach einem Kampf Blutüberströmt sind *genauer gehe ich jetzt mal nicht darauf ein.*



Aber wie gesagt. Man muss nicht alles Übertreiben und vor allem nicht Kindern alles Kuschelig gestalten. Wo ich jetzt aber von 12+ rede.
Wichtig ist nur das man den Bezug zu seinem Kind nicht verliert. Weiß welche spiele es spielt *Lieber seinem 16 jährigem kind dem man vertraut ein Ballerspiel kaufen als das es sich es aus dem Internet zieht oder was weiß ich.*
Also das ist meine Meinung.               Alles eine Sache der Erziehung


----------



## Shelung (23. März 2011)

Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> Ich finde es nach wie vor erstaunlich, wie man sich über Foltern aufregen kann, jedoch bereit ist andere umzubringen - was ja irgendwo doch noch ein wenig schlimmer ist, oder etwa nicht?



Naja das würde ich nicht so sehen. Beides ist finde ich gleich schlimm.  
Nur wenn ich ans Mittelalter denke...  Kopf ab oder seile an alle 4 Gliedmaßen und naja....


----------



## Tarnhamster (23. März 2011)

Also ich weiß nicht, ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, dass hier einige nicht mehr zwischen Spiel und Realität unterscheiden wollen oder können. 

Da liegt eine größere Gefahr drin als bei der Erfüllung der vom Threadersteller genannten Quest. 

Nehmt diese Spiele nicht zu ernst und macht nicht aus jeder Mücke 'nen Elefanten.


----------



## Klos1 (23. März 2011)

La schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt deine Begründung, warum Foltern in Rift ok ist? Weil es das bei WoW auch gibt?



Das angesichts solcher Quests eine Alterseinstufung ab 12 fragwürdig ist, darüber können wir ja diskutieren, aber brutale Spiele jetzt als Spielplatz für Perverse zu bezeichnen, find ich etwas daneben.
Ich persönlich spiele gern Spiele, die brutal sind. Ich hab auch mit Call of Duty und der Flughafenszene nie Probleme gehabt. Das es ab 18 sein sollte, leuchtet mir ein. Aber als Erwachsener möchte ich doch spielen können, was ich will.
Und so lange es ein Spiel ist, hab ich auch kein Problem mit Folterung.



La schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar, das die 12Jährige, die neben ihren Pipi Langstrumpf DVDs auch noch Saw I bis III im Regal stehen hat, bei so ein bißchen Foltern nur gähnt.
> 
> Oder das es den 16Jährigen, der den Kleinen auf dem Schulhof die Finger bricht, damit sie ihr Taschengeld abliefern, auch eher langweilt.
> 
> ...



Und warum ist es grün? Weil Deutschland diesbezüglich sofort am Rad dreht. Das Spiel gibt es auch mit rotem Blut. Für Deutschland wurde halt vorsichtshalber grünes genommen.
Weil Deutschland ja eh alles zusammenschneidet. Wieso also Risiko eingehen? In einem derartigen Spiel ist den Leuten das Blut eh nicht wichtig. Bei Spielen, die sehr real wirken wollen hingegen absolut. 

Da lob ich mir die Österreicher, von welchen ich meine Spiele meist beziehe.
Diese Spiele-Zensur in Deutschland und auch diversen anderen Ländern ist einfach lächerlich.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (23. März 2011)

Also wenn ich da Nachmittags bzw von 12-17 Uhr auf RTL zappe werde ich mehr gefoltert (und zwar seelisch) als bei dem Spiel


----------



## Dagonzo (23. März 2011)

paradox2412 schrieb:


> So ganz unrecht hat Saint ja nun auch nicht! Allerdings wäre ich auch dafür die Spiele in denen es nun mal Gewalt in welcher Form auch immer gibt, ab 16 freizugeben und nicht schon ab 12.


Aha, das heisst also alle Spiele und Comic-Filme, die eigentlich ab 6 Jahre sind also dann ab 16, also auch Mickey Maus, Tom & Jerry usw. ja? Jo ist schon klar....


----------



## ink0gnito (23. März 2011)

Das mit dem Grünen Blut ist auch Lustig.

Ich habe bei RIFT bislang, NIE Blut gesehen.Weder Grünes, noch Rotes, noch Pinkes etc. :>


----------



## orkman (23. März 2011)

La schrieb:


> Gestern bin ich über eine Folterquest gestolpert. Und zwar als Skeptiker beim ersten Questhub in den Mondschattenbergen.
> 
> *Frage und Antwort*
> Mondschattenberge
> ...



das ganze erinnert mich stark an Milgram:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milgram-Experiment

ich weiss nicht wirklich was da schlimmes dran ist ... schliesslich ist nur ein pixelwesen das aus 1 und 0 besteht dabei "verletzt" worden ... reden wir doch eher über bambi und wieso kinder hören müssen wenn dem seine mutter abgeknallt wird ... solche sachen gibs ueberall ... mittags laufen narichten ueber lybien (oder afghanistan frueher) wo sie dann bilder zeigen mit hochaufgeruesteten muskelprotzen mit ner ak und gruenen baellchen an dem nen ring haengt (handgranaten)
kinder sehen und hoeren sowas ueberall , leider


----------



## Meister Obolon (24. März 2011)

eVox-0ne schrieb:


> Im TV wird einem die Schädeldecke abgesägt und das Gehirn gefressen...



So ein Quatsch! Ersten sieht man sowas nicht im Free-TV und zweitens sind Eltern dafür verantwortlich was Kinder sehen!
Aber der Pubertät wird´s natürlich schwerer. Der ein oder andere kann sich da bestimmt noch dran erinnern


----------



## Bananus (24. März 2011)

La schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar, das die 12Jährige, die neben ihren Pipi Langstrumpf DVDs auch noch Saw I bis III im Regal stehen hat, bei so ein bißchen Foltern nur gähnt.
> 
> Oder das es den 16Jährigen, der den Kleinen auf dem Schulhof die Finger bricht, damit sie ihr Taschengeld abliefern, auch eher langweilt.
> 
> ...





Ich nehme an genau so wie du, sonst wärst du nie so weit gekommen und hättest diese Quest gesehen 

Klar im Grundsatz ist von Spielen über Filme bis zur heutigen Musik eig. alles verwerflich was unsere Kinder mitbekommen. Aber es ist leider unausweichlich dass sie in Kontakt damit kommen (im Internet oder von Freunden) und daher ist es heutzutage weniger die Aufgabe zu zeigen was alles falsch ist o.ä., sondern einfach die Kinder darüber aufzuklären das es strikte Grenzen zwischen Fiktion und Realität gibt. Und vielleicht auch Hintergründe dazu erklärt.

(Da ich vom Land komme kann ich das ganze Fingerbrechen am Schulhof etc. zum Glück nicht nachvollziehen =p)


----------



## langhans123 (24. März 2011)

Meister schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch! Ersten sieht man sowas nicht im Free-TV und zweitens sind Eltern dafür verantwortlich was Kinder sehen!
> Aber der Pubertät wird´s natürlich schwerer. Der ein oder andere kann sich da bestimmt noch dran erinnern



In welcher Welt lebst du den? Natürlich wird sowas im TV gezeigt!


----------



## pastranora (24. März 2011)

La schrieb:


> Gestern bin ich über eine Folterquest gestolpert. Und zwar als Skeptiker beim ersten Questhub in den Mondschattenbergen.
> 
> *Frage und Antwort*
> Mondschattenberge
> ...



Sieht er aus wie ein chiese oder ein araber? Wenn nicht dann ist sowas Sozial korrekt andernfalls wäre es eine verunklimpfung


----------



## Freakypriest (24. März 2011)

Meister schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch! Ersten sieht man sowas nicht im Free-TV und zweitens sind Eltern dafür verantwortlich was Kinder sehen!
> Aber der Pubertät wird´s natürlich schwerer. Der ein oder andere kann sich da bestimmt noch dran erinnern




Noch nie Hannibal gesehen oder?


----------



## darksilver1 (24. März 2011)

Patch 1.1



> * Question and Answers: Centurion will stop beating on the Imprisoned Legionnaire before you get a chance to interrogate him.



Also sie wollen das ändern.

Soweit ich mich erinnere gabs solche quest auch schon bei WoW und anderen MMOs und nun ja in Hinblick das die Spiele auch für Kinder geeignet sein sollten, halte ich sie eigentlich auch für unpassend.
Auf der anderen Seite würde ich aber auch kein MMO jeglicher Art für unter 18 Jahren freigeben...........


----------



## Tolbo1050 (24. März 2011)

Also zwischen Gewalt zum Konsum in TV, Musik oder sonstigen Medien und einer Folterquest oder sonstiger Gewalt in Spielen gibt es, meiner Meinung nach schon einen großen und wichtigen Unterschied.

Ich, das Kind, Du oder alle anderen könnten im Prinzip entscheiden ob ich diesen Konsum ausführen möchte. Also hinkucken oder wegschalten.
Eigentlich eine sehr einfache Entscheidung. Ja oder Nein.

Die aktive Ausübung in einem Spiel durch Befehl oder Knöpchen drücken stellt mich da vor eine völlig andere Entscheidung. Nämlich den Zwang nicht nur mit der Gewaltausübung fertig zu werden, sondern ganz klar mit den negativen Folgen für meine Spielfigur: weniger Ep, nicht das "optimale" Equip für meinen aktuellen Stand. Also für mich eine Entscheidung mit vermeintlich riesigen Folgen, wobei die ethische Frage vollkommen in den Hintergrund gedrängt wird, sondern eher die Spieltechnischen im Vordergrund stehen.

Wenn der Sinn des Posts schonmal war, sorry für das Aufwärmen.

Cheers.


----------



## berber1 (24. März 2011)

La schrieb:


> Ich halte das für ziemlich pervers. Vor allem in einem Spiel ab 12 Jahren.




Hallo Leute,

um mit diesem Missverständnis mal aufzuräumen.

PEGI 12+ hat nichts damit zu tun, dass das Spiel ab 12 Jahren freigegeben ist.

das ist die definition von PEGI 12
PEGI 12
In diese Kategorie fallen Videospiele, die etwas ausführlichere Gewalt gegen Fantasiewesen und/oder angedeutete Gewalt gegen menschlich aussehende Wesen oder erkennbare Tiere zeigen. Auch Videospiele, die etwas ausführlichere Nacktdarstellungen enthalten, würden in diese Kategorie fallen. Leichte Vulgärsprache ist möglich, Fluchworte mit sexuellem Charakter sind aber verboten.


Vielleicht tut ihr euch dann beim Diskutieren leichter.

LG, Berber


----------



## Baelias (24. März 2011)

Tolbo1050 schrieb:


> Also zwischen Gewalt zum Konsum in TV, Musik oder sonstigen Medien und einer Folterquest oder sonstiger Gewalt in Spielen gibt es, meiner Meinung nach schon einen großen und wichtigen Unterschied.
> 
> Ich, das Kind, Du oder alle anderen könnten im Prinzip entscheiden ob ich diesen Konsum ausführen möchte. Also hinkucken oder wegschalten.
> Eigentlich eine sehr einfache Entscheidung. Ja oder Nein.
> ...




Ich denke , dass der TE und auch du, aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten zu machen versucht. (Ihr arbeitet net zufälligerweise für die USK?)

Ich kann es nimmer hören, ständig diese Doppelmoral. 

Spielt es oder lasst es.

BTW. es ist nicht zwingend notwendig dass man die Quest macht! Und es gibt auch keinen besonderen Vorsprung oder Items, XP oder sonst was mehr als bei "normalen" Quests.

*gaming is not a crime!!*


----------



## Efgrib (24. März 2011)

ahja, auf dem weg zum folterquest hast du geschätzte 5000 mal getötet. foltern ist also moralisch verwerflicher als töten?

wenn du so moralisch besorgt bist, hättest du nach dem intro ausloggen sollen und fetsstellen müssen das dieses spiel nichts für dich ist, aber sich nach tausenden durchgeführten mordaufträgen sich ausgerechnet über eine folterquest aufzuregen - mir fehlen echt die worte!


----------



## rockzilla789 (24. März 2011)

Hsvfan schrieb:


> Ich denke was es danach ginge...dürfte man wahrscheinlich gar kein Spiel zocken...
> 
> In WoW gab es auch eine Quest in der boreanischen Tundra am Bernsteinflöz...wo man einen gefangenen mit einem elektrischen Gerät foltert bis er alles sagt
> 
> ...




Und bei der Acc-Erstellung die Personalausweisnr verlangen und eine automatisierte Schufa-Abfrage machen. Zusätzlich die Einsendung einer beglaubigten Personalausweis-Kopie und dann per Einschreiben einen Pin-Code zur Accountfreischaltung zuschicken.


----------



## Tolbo1050 (24. März 2011)

@Baelias: Sag mal Kollege, steht da irgendwo: Hört auf zu spielen! Das ist schlecht! ? Denke nicht.

Wenn hier der ein oder andere schon versucht, eben ein sensibles Thema wie Gewaltverstumpfung bei Jugendlichen kontrovärs zu diskutieren, dann sollte eine Differenzierung eben dieser beiden Adressen im Konsumenten auch mal aufgezeigt werden und als Bestandteil unseres Handelns betrachtet werden.

Ich finde das Thema gut und wichtig. 

Leute zockt was das Zeug hält, hier werden keine Mörder entstehen! Ich bin ja auch keiner.
Ich finde das überhaupt mal jemand darüber nachdenkt, den richtigen Schritt zum Bewußtsein, was wir tagtäglich, hoffentlich nur online, machen.

Peace!!

Bis heute abend beim riften.   

Ahso: Hört auf zu spiele, das ist böse


----------



## Provieh (24. März 2011)

La schrieb:


> Ich halte das für ziemlich *pervers*. Vor allem in einem Spiel ab 12 Jahren.



Der Begriff "Pervers" ist in diesem Zusammenhang komplett falsch gewählt, du meinst wohl eher "Gewaltätig" ..

Nunja, auch bei FSK 12 finde ich das nicht gerade schlimm.


----------



## Jesbi (27. März 2011)

La schrieb:


> Ich halte das für ziemlich pervers. Vor allem in einem Spiel ab 12 Jahren.



Hallo,

sicher kann man darüber diskutieren, ob dass nötig ist.
Ich für meinen Teil rege mich da jetzt nicht drüber auf, wenn es jemanden stört, dann ist dass demjenigen seine Sache und vollkommen legitim.

Persönlich finde ich ja auch das Spongebob viel zu brutal für Kinder ist.
Der steht mit Golfschuhen an den Füßen in den Augen eines Fisches, sowas gehört ins Abendprogramm nach 22:00Uhr.

mfg


----------



## Mayestic (27. März 2011)

Meister schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch! Ersten sieht man sowas nicht im Free-TV und zweitens sind Eltern dafür verantwortlich was Kinder sehen!
> Aber der Pubertät wird´s natürlich schwerer. Der ein oder andere kann sich da bestimmt noch dran erinnern




Also ich bin da anderer Meinung. In irgendeinem Schweigen der Lämmer Filmchen brät Hannibal sich auf jedenfall etwas Gehirn in einer Pfanne wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Der unfreiwillige Spender sitzt auch iwo in der Nähe und bekommt davon nix mit, Schädeldecke aufgesägt aber Gehirn verspürt ja keine Schmerzen. 

Ausserdem. Iwann damals. Ich bin 76er Baujahr kam auf jedenfall auch mal " Gesichter des Todes " im Free-TV. Daran musste ich als erstes denken. Ich bin kein Freund von Horrorfilmchen und stolperte iwann mal beim zappen über diese Szene wo ein Affe in einen Schraubstock der in einer Tischplatte integriert war. Dann wurde sein Schädel zertrümmert und das Gehirn gefuttert. Es gab mehrere Teile von " Faces of Death " soweit ich weiß, einige wurden indiziert, andere verboten und kamen nie ins Fernsehn. Aber auf Wikipedia lese ich grade das das alles verjährt ist und obwohl in diesen Filmchen alles sehr brutal zugeht, es echte Szenen bzw nachgestellte Szenen mit angeblich wahrem Hintergrund sind steht bei FSK heute " Altersfreigabe FSK Strafrechtlich Unbedenklich"

MfG


----------



## Tikume (27. März 2011)

Ein 12 Jähriger sollte ohnehin nicht unbeaufsichtigt ein MMO zocken, wenn die Eltern einen Funken Verantwortungsgefühl haben.
Und ich glaube die geringste Gefahr ist da noch die Verrohung durch Folterszenen.

Ob eine Quest so drin sein muss? Wohl nicht. Klar man hat die Wahl sie nicht anzunehmen, schöner wäre ev. die Möglichkeit sowas auch aktiv ablehnen zu können.


----------



## Protek (27. März 2011)

lol ey, Folter prangert man an aber tausende Mobs und Gegner töten ist okay? Geht wieder RL man... wenn man so den Realitätsverlust hat sollte man aufhören zu spielen. Das ist nur ein Spiel! 

Ist ja schlimm was sich mittlerweile in Mmorpg alles rumtreibt !


----------



## xerkxes (2. April 2011)

Wer sowas als brutal empfindet, der kennt die wahre Härte des Lebens nicht.

Unsere Kinder zu Weicheiern machen schafft nur neue Probleme.


----------



## Su-Si (5. April 2011)

Das Problem, lieber TE, ist, dass ein Großteil dieser Community tatsächlich zwischen unterschiedlichen Formen der Gewalt nicht mehr unterscheiden kann (oder nie konnte). Es scheint für Viele schlicht keinen Unterschied zu machen, ob man mit Gegnern "kämpft" oder ob man (bereits) Gefangene (und damit Wehrlose) foltert. Teilweise wird mit Inbrunst versucht Beweis dafür angetreten, dass beides mehr oder weniger das gleiche ist.

Die Verweise auf Filme oder andere Computerspiele helfen nicht wirklich. Etwas Schlechtes wird nicht dadurch gut, dass es sich woanders wiederholt (übrigens gab es allerdings entsprechende Diskussionen wegen dieser Folter-Q in WoW...es wird hier allerdings auch nichts Neues dabei herauskommen...). 

Solche Szenen (auch wenn sie in lustiger Comic-Grafik daher kommen), insbesondere noch dazu bei Kindern (denn ja, auch wenn sich die 12jährigen anders sehen, das seid ihr), verbessern sicher nicht den Bezug und die Einstellung zur Folter. Es dürfte schwerer fallen, etwas ernsthaft in Frage zu stellen (und das sollte man bei Folter immer tun), wenn man immer wieder spielerisch damit konfrontiert und zur Beteiligung angehalten wurde. Nur weil die Kinder nicht sofort einen unheilbaren Schock erleiden, heisst das nicht, dass solche Geschichten in ein Spiel implementiert werden müssen.

Wer hier argumentiert, dass es in anderen Spielen und Filmen sowieso viel schlimmer ist (was sicher der Fall ist), zeigt höchstes, dass sich seine Toleranzschwelle bereits verschoben hat (so etwas bekommt man allenfalls mit einer gehörigen Portion Selbstbeobachtung mit). Und was soll das schon erklären?

Ich finde es gut, wenn Einigen solche Szenen auffallen und für nicht gut befunden werden. Dafür braucht es allerdings etwas Feingefühl, das man (ich meine das nicht böse) nicht von jedem erwarten kann. Folter unterscheidet sich vor allem in zwei Aspekten vom "Kämpfen": a) das Quälen, b) die hilflose Lage des Opfers.  

(Ach so: Postings, die mit "lol, ey" anfangen, haben mich in meiner Erwartung bzgl. des Inhalts noch nie enttäuscht)

PS: "Spielt es oder lasst es" hilft noch nicht, denn auch wenn man "es lässt" besteht das Problem weiterhin- Es geht weniger darum, mit der Quest seelisch oder moralisch nicht fertig werden zu können, es geht darum, das man es für falsch hält, solche Geschichten (noch dazu grundlos) zu implementieren...


----------



## Hellyes (5. April 2011)

Su-Si schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, wenn Einigen solche Szenen auffallen und für nicht gut befunden werden.



Damit hast du bestimmt nicht unrecht, liebe Su-Si. Nur habe ich beim TE ein Problem bezüglich seiner Glaubwürdigkeit.
Denn wenn man sich so im Laufe der Zeit seine Posts zum Thema "Rift" ansieht, fällt doch sehr stark auf, dass hier eine negative Haltung gegenüber dem Spiel herrscht und jede Kleinigkeit zum Anlass genommen wird, dieses pseudo-konstruktiv zu kritisieren, ob das nun die "schlampige Arbeit" seitens Trion bezüglich der Datensicherheit ist, die Server sowieso bald leer sein werden, oder eben moralisch absolut unannehmbaren Quests.

Wenn dir nun das Argument, es sei zwischen Realität und Fiktion zu unterscheiden, nicht zusagt, dann schildere ich dir kurz eine etwas andere Sichtweise:
Man muss nicht gleich mit dem Finger auf den Entwickler/Designer zeigen und ihm perverse Absichten vorwerfen. Ich sehe den Sachverhalt eher so, dass diese Quest dem Spieler einen Denkanstoß geben soll, an sein Gewissen appellieren. Der Spieler soll sich die Frage stellen: "Geht diese Tat nicht zu weit, auch wenn es sich um eine verfeindete Fraktion handelt?" Manchmal muss man eben schockieren, um Menschen zum Denken zu bewegen, das ist in jedem guten Kinofilm das Erfolgsrezept schlechthin.

Ich persönlich hatte jetzt bei dieser popligen Quest nicht diese komplexen Gedankengänge, aber eben so wenig würde ich diese Quest verteufeln.
Etwas später im selben Gebiet gibt es eine Quest, in der man hilflose Verbündete in Holzkäfigen verbrennen soll, um sie von ihrem Leiden zu befreien. Da hatte ich ein deutlich mulmigeres Gefühl.


----------



## Topfkopf (5. April 2011)

Jetzt mal im Ernst. In Lybien sterben grade Menschen durch Kugeln, explosionen und Hunger. In Afrika sterben Menschen durch Hunger. In arabischen Ländern sterben Menschen durch Schwachsinn (sharia usw.). Und all das wird wunderbar breitgetreten, in Fernsehen, zeitungen und Internet. Kleine schwarze Kinder mit Blähbäuchen die mit traurigen Augen in die Kamera blicken, verwundete soldaten, zerstörte Gebäude und Fahrzeuge... All das kann man überall sehen, es ist alltäglich. Und da regt ihr euch über ein bisschen Pixel gewalt auf? Hallo, ein riesiger Taure haut einem zwergen eine Keule mit riesigen Stacheln auf die Birne. Ein Jäger hetzt einen Grizzly auf den Gegner. Schurken rammen vergiftete Dolche in Feinde. Na, fällt was auf? Wenn ihr kleinen Moralapostel Kinder vor Gewalt schützen wollt habt ihr genau 2 Optionen: 

- Erschießt sie
- Wickelt sie in Schaumstoff, sperrt sie in einen Keller ohne Fenster und schießt den Schlüssel in die Sonne

Gewalt gehört zum Leben dazu, Gewalt ist etwas natürliches. Je früher die Kinder das kapieren desto leichter haben sie es später. Aus Erfahrungen lernt man. Und wenn man als Kind die Erfahrung gemacht hat das die Menschen zu 95% aus asozialen kleinen Pennern bestehen die ihre eigene Familie auslöschen würden wenn es für sie von Vorteil wäre, dann fällt man später nicht mehr so oft auf eben jene Penner rein.


----------



## mettman1 (5. April 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Jetzt mal im Ernst. In Lybien sterben grade Menschen durch Kugeln, explosionen und Hunger. In Afrika sterben Menschen durch Hunger. In arabischen Ländern sterben Menschen durch Schwachsinn (sharia usw.). Und all das wird wunderbar breitgetreten, in Fernsehen, zeitungen und Internet. Kleine schwarze Kinder mit Blähbäuchen die mit traurigen Augen in die Kamera blicken, verwundete soldaten, zerstörte Gebäude und Fahrzeuge... All das kann man überall sehen, es ist alltäglich. Und da regt ihr euch über ein bisschen Pixel gewalt auf? Hallo, ein riesiger Taure haut einem zwergen eine Keule mit riesigen Stacheln auf die Birne. Ein Jäger hetzt einen Grizzly auf den Gegner. Schurken rammen vergiftete Dolche in Feinde. Na, fällt was auf? Wenn ihr kleinen Moralapostel Kinder vor Gewalt schützen wollt habt ihr genau 2 Optionen:
> 
> - Erschießt sie
> - Wickelt sie in Schaumstoff, sperrt sie in einen Keller ohne Fenster und schießt den Schlüssel in die Sonne
> ...



du würdest deinem 3 jährigen kind vermutlich auch ne kippe anmachen damit es niemals zu rauchen anfängt..
das ist ja vorkriegs-pädagogik hier.

es sollte beim thema gewalt (und auch bei vielen anderen kritischen themen) darauf geachtet werden, kindern den richtigen umgang damit zu vermitteln.
d.h. mit ihnen darüber sprechen usw.
es geht doch nicht um zensur, selbstverständlich gehört gewalt zum leben.

aber es geht hier um die verantwortung der eltern.
wenn das spiel ab 12 jahren freigegeben ist, dann hat das einen grund. trotzdem lässt sich die geistige reife eines 12-jährigen nicht pauschalisieren.
die eltern stehen hier in der verantwortung zu kontrollieren was das kind da spielt, und ob es sich für das kind eignet.
nur dann kann ein "angemessener" umgang mit gewalt gelehrt werden und nicht dadurch, dem kind eine rosarote brille aufzusetzen oder es gar zu erschießen...(so ein hirnschiss!!)

mfg,
mette


----------



## Gnorfal (12. April 2011)

mettman1 schrieb:


> du würdest deinem 3 jährigen kind vermutlich auch ne kippe anmachen damit es niemals zu rauchen anfängt..
> das ist ja vorkriegs-pädagogik hier.
> 
> es sollte beim thema gewalt (und auch bei vielen anderen kritischen themen) darauf geachtet werden, kindern den richtigen umgang damit zu vermitteln.
> ...



Mich würde an dieser Stelle interessieren, wie für Dich ein "angemessener Umgang mit Gewalt" im Spiel Rift, mit Deinem Kind besprochen wird.


----------



## La Saint (12. April 2011)

Hellyes schrieb:


> Wenn dir nun das Argument, es sei zwischen Realität und Fiktion zu unterscheiden, nicht zusagt, dann schildere ich dir kurz eine etwas andere Sichtweise:
> Man muss nicht gleich mit dem Finger auf den Entwickler/Designer zeigen und ihm perverse Absichten vorwerfen. Ich sehe den Sachverhalt eher so, dass diese Quest dem Spieler einen Denkanstoß geben soll, an sein Gewissen appellieren. Der Spieler soll sich die Frage stellen: "Geht diese Tat nicht zu weit, auch wenn es sich um eine verfeindete Fraktion handelt?" Manchmal muss man eben schockieren, um Menschen zum Denken zu bewegen, das ist in jedem guten Kinofilm das Erfolgsrezept schlechthin.


Du beliebst zu scherzen.

Von allen Spekulationen, was Trion veranlaßt haben könnte eine Folterquest in ihr Spiel einzubauen, ist dies die absolut unwahrscheinlichste. Eher würde ich annehmen, Trion wollte nur das WoW-Cloning perfektionieren. Da WoW eine Folterquest hat mußte Rift halt auch eine haben.

Der tatsächliche Grund dürfte aber wesentlich banaler sein. Trion ist eine amerikanische Firma. Amerikaner halten Foltern und Töten durch ihre Geheimdienste und dem Militär als eine ganz normale Vorgehensweise. Dieses Gedankengut wird vom überwiegenden Teil der amerikanischen Bevölkerung getragen und wird auch so propagiert. Zum Beispiel seit 20 Jahren in fast jedem Hollywood-Action-Film. Und natürlich spiegelt sich diese Einstellung auch in Computerspielen wieder. 

Über diese mediale Gehirnwäsche wird den Kindern die Unterscheidungsfähigkeit zwischen Kämpfen und Foltern systematisch abtrainiert. Und nicht nur den amerikanischen Kindern, sondern auch den Kindern aus "amerikanisierten" Gesellschaften wie der unseren oder der japanischen. Wer als 12jähriger spielerisch feindliche Pixel foltert, der wird es auch genauso leicht 10 Jahre später mit feindlichen Kämpfern tun. Nur das dann echte Finger abgeschnitten werden.

Wer des Englischen mächtig ist und mal über den Tellerrand schauen will, der blätter mal ein wenig in der Newsweek. Da plaudert gerade ein pensionierte hochrangiger Ex-CIA-Mann ein wenig aus dem Nähkästchen. Über Folterungen und gezielten Tötungen von Terrorverdächtigen in der ganzen Welt. Wohlgemerkt, von Verdächtigen. Wobei es ihm aber nicht darum geht sein Gewissen zu erleichtern, sondern er will nur seine Untergebenen von dem "gedungene Mörder"-Image befreien und zeigen, wie hochprofessionell die da agiert haben. Lieber Möchtegern-Rift-Folterer, da könnt ihr noch was lernen.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Gnorfal (12. April 2011)

La schrieb:


> Du beliebst zu scherzen.
> 
> Von allen Spekulationen, was Trion veranlaßt haben könnte eine Folterquest in ihr Spiel einzubauen, ist dies die absolut unwahrscheinlichste. Eher würde ich annehmen, Trion wollte nur das WoW-Cloning perfektionieren. Da WoW eine Folterquest hat mußte Rift halt auch eine haben.
> 
> ...



Haltlose, sinnfreie Behauptungen wie "wow cloning" sind weder konstruktiv noch bemessenswert und dienen anscheinend nur dazu, ein Spiel mit einem anderen zu vergleichen.

Als nächstes kommt wahrscheinlich noch die Behauptung, der CIA habe Rift entwickelt, um die Folterknechte von morgen zu erziehen...
Und Du empfiehlst anderen über den Tellerrand zu schauen? Selbst bitte erstaml den Rand sehen...

Allein die Aussage 





> Wer als 12jähriger spielerisch feindliche Pixel foltert, der wird es auch genauso leicht 10 Jahre später mit feindlichen Kämpfern tun.


 lässt mich stark zweifeln...


----------



## Lari (12. April 2011)

Jetzt wirds absurd.
Es ist ein Spiel und bleibt ein Spiel. Zudem mit verfeindeten Fraktionen. Soll man sich mit Wattebällen bewerfen?

Geheimdienste...
Weil man in einem Spiel eine Folterquest hatte wird man zehn Jahre später auch Finger abschneiden zum Foltern...

Geht es eigentlich noch? Die Quest gehört zur Story und damit wars das. Kein WoW-Cloning, keine geheimen Organisationen, die unterschwellig Folterkinder heranzüchten. Omg...


----------



## Fluti (12. April 2011)

La schrieb:


> Gestern bin ich über eine Folterquest gestolpert. Und zwar als Skeptiker beim ersten Questhub in den Mondschattenbergen.
> 
> *Frage und Antwort*
> Mondschattenberge
> ...



Was willst du mit diesem post erreichen? Ist es wieder ein Post "In Rift gibt es nur mist"? Denn so kommt dieser rüber.

Und bevor jetzt antworten kommen, mit "In WoW gibt es sowas nicht", dann täuscht ihr euch. Denn wenn dann ist WoW in dieser hinsicht sogar noch schlimmer. 
Uldum - Harrison Johns Questreihe - Die Quest, bei der man dann mit dem Flugzeug abhauen muss, da wird im Intro halt einfach mal der Typ von dem Schrauben zerfetzt und sowas soll ab 12 sein?! Wenn dann ist dies eher pervers!!!


----------



## La Saint (12. April 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds absurd.
> Es ist ein Spiel und bleibt ein Spiel. Zudem mit verfeindeten Fraktionen. Soll man sich mit Wattebällen bewerfen?
> 
> Geheimdienste...
> ...


Mir ist schon klar, da dieser Rand für einen Fanboy eine ziemliche intellektuelle Hürde darstellt ^^.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Minatrix (12. April 2011)

La schrieb:


> Über diese mediale Gehirnwäsche wird den Kindern die Unterscheidungsfähigkeit zwischen Kämpfen und Foltern systematisch abtrainiert. Und nicht nur den amerikanischen Kindern, sondern auch den Kindern aus "amerikanisierten" Gesellschaften wie der unseren oder der japanischen. Wer als 12jähriger spielerisch feindliche Pixel foltert, der wird es auch genauso leicht 10 Jahre später mit feindlichen Kämpfern tun. Nur das dann echte Finger abgeschnitten werden.



*hust*

Bitte entschuldige, aber das ist ja jetzt mal unqualifiziert hoch 4!
Hast du dich mal mit jemandem unterhalten, persönlich meine ich, der in einem militärischen Einsatz war in dem auf Menschen geschossen wurde? Denen hilft nix was sie vorher gesehen oder getan haben wenn ein anderer Mensch vor ihnen liegt und stirbt, weder Jahre langes CS zocken noch die Vorliebe für Horror Filme, das sind psychische Belastungen die sich keiner Vorstellen kann ders nicht erlebt hat.
Die Parallele zu ziehen zwischen einer Quest in einem Spiel und einer Folter im RL... *Kopfschüttel*

Oder hast du wenigstens mal Studien zum Thema "Wirkung von Gewalt in Computerspielen" gelesen? Es gibt keine Beweise für eine Abstumpfung! Auch Kinder realisieren den Unterschied zwischen Fiktion und Realität, teilweise besser als manch Erwachsener.
Deine Vermutung der "medialen Gehirnwäsche" seitens der Amis gehört in die Kategorie der "Urban Legends" und macht deine Eingangs wirklich vernünftig klingende Kritik leider total lächerlich!

LG Mina


----------



## Lari (12. April 2011)

La schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar, da dieser Rand für einen Fanboy eine ziemliche intellektuelle Hürde darstellt ^^.
> 
> cu
> Lasaint



Achso, sieht man in der Quest keine Geheimdienst-Verschwörung ist man ein Fanboy 
Was ich dich schon immer mal fragen wollte:
Warum verpieselst du dich eigentlich immer aus den Threads wenn du merkst, dass du nur Gegenwind bekommst oder du sogar widerlegt wurdest? Ich erinner mal an den Rift-Hack Thread, in dem ich dich auf den Hack bei Aion hinwies. Da kam dann aber nichts mehr von dir  Ich mein klar, ist schon blöd wenn man Trion als unfähige Spieleschmiede hinstellt, die sich hacken lässt und dann erfahren muss, dass die Spieleschmiede des eigenen favorisierten Spiels genauso unfähig zu sein scheint. Klammheimlicher Rückzug und Thread sterben lassen. Tz tz tz...

Jedenfalls haben deine Threads und Posts hier kaum mehr was mit Realität zu tun. Vielleicht solltest du dich einfach aus dem Forenteil zurückziehen. Nachher erzählst du uns hier noch was von nicht ausgestorbenen Dinosauriern und Area 51


----------



## Evereve (12. April 2011)

La schrieb:


> Gestern bin ich über eine Folterquest gestolpert. Und zwar als Skeptiker beim ersten Questhub in den Mondschattenbergen.
> 
> *Frage und Antwort*
> Mondschattenberge
> ...



Und was ist mit töten? Du hast schon haufenweise Mobs mit Waffen oder Zauber attackiert, so lange bis sie qualvoll ihren letzten Atemzug ausgehaucht haben und vor deinen Füßen zusammenbrachen. Anschließend hast du sie nicht mal zu Grabe getragen, sondern ihnen auch noch ihre Wertgegenstände abgenommen. Nicht mal vor Tieren schreckst du zurück, erschlägst Wölfe und Hunde, ziehst ihnen anschließend das Fell über die Ohren und bereicherst dich durch dessen Verkauf mit Gold. 
Und was ist mit PVP? Spieler, die teils 9 Stufen unter dir sind bläst du erbarmungslos über den Haufen, nimmst keine Rücksicht auf ihre dir unterlegenen Fähigkeiten. Denke du weist worauf ich hinauswill? 
Wenn man mit solchen Gedanken an ein MMO oder PC Spiel herangeht, darf man eigentlich außer Pflanzensammeln so gut wie nichts tun. Und die aber bitte nur pflücken, nicht mit der Wurzel ausreissen ;-)

Ein gesunder Menschenverstand kann mit solchen Dingen umgehen und die virtuelle Welt von der echten unterscheiden. Ich skille zB auch gerade mein Schlachten in Rift. Im Reallife jedoch stehen mir schon die Tränen in den Augen wenn ich nur dran denke, dass meine Haustiere mal sterben müssen. 
Genauso wie ich Gewalt verabscheue und die gewalttätigste Tat meines Lebens bisher eine Hauerei mit meinem Bruder im Kinderalter war  
Und ich hab auch bereits mit 14 angefangen, Hack and Slay Spiele zu spielen. Dennoch wusste ich immer, dass man weder foltert, noch prügelt oder tötet. Durch meine Erziehung hat sich mir das vollkommen von selbst erschlossen. 
Von daher denke ich, ein normal erzogenes und psychisch gesundes Kind wird durch solche Quests genausowenig Schaden nehmen oder eine gestörte Einstellung zum Thema Gewalt bekommen wie es bei mir der Fall war. 

Eine Heraufsetzung der Altersfreigabe für Spiele, in denen getötet und gemordet wird wäre eine Möglichkeit. Allerdings wage ich stark zu bezweifeln, dass das was bringt. Erstens finden die Kids ne Möglichkeit trotzdem ranzukommen (wenns nicht gleich einfach die Eltern kaufen), zweitens ist unsere Jugend durch TV, DVDs und Internet heute dermaßen abgebrüht, dass sie über solche Folterquests nur lacht bzw ihnen der Hintergrund gar nicht auffällt. Um die Jugend etwas mehr von Gewalt wegzubringen bräuchte man eine wahre Revolution was Internet, Altersfreigaben etc angeht. 
Und dann? Dann sehen sie immernoch genug Gewalt wenn sie nur die Nachrichten anschalten: Selbstmordanschläge in Afghanistan, tote Soldaten, Flugangriffe über Lybien, U-Bahnanschläge, nach denen auf der Straße liegende schreiende und blutende Menschen gezeigt werden. Jugendliche bekommen dein Eindruch, Gewalt sei alltäglich - und leider ist sie das auch.


----------



## Noxiel (12. April 2011)

Als kleine Erinnerung an die Diskutanten. 

Diskutiert sachlich und vermeidet einen allzu jovialen Unterton. Es darf mit harten Bandagen diskutiert werden, d*rift*et das Ganze aber noch weiter ins Beleidigende ab, dann lösche ich großzügig solche Beiträge auch wenn nur ein "Spinner" oder "Fanboy" im gesammten Text fällt.


----------



## Hellyes (12. April 2011)

Mina's Post ist wohl nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.



Evereve schrieb:


> Erstens finden die Kids ne Möglichkeit trotzdem ranzukommen (wenns nicht gleich einfach die Eltern kaufen), zweitens ist unsere Jugend durch TV, DVDs und Internet heute dermaßen abgebrüht, dass sie über solche Folterquests nur lacht bzw ihnen der Hintergrund gar nicht auffällt.



Und drittens haben erwachsene Spiele auf Kinder und Jugendliche eine magische Anziehungskraft. Denn ist das Spiel als "Keine Jugendfreigabe" eingestuft, muss es "cool" sein.


----------



## Minorjiel (12. April 2011)

RockZwerg schrieb:


> HHmm...ich spiele ein Spiel in dem ich mich während meiner Laufbahn durch tausende von Gegnern hexel und schnätzel, ich belege sie mit langsam zehrenden Flüchen, schlag sie mit krank machenden Waffen, vergifte meine Klingen, brenne ihnen die Haut mit Feuerbällen, aber beschwere mich über eine Quest in der ich foltern soll. Find ich doppelmoralisch. Beides ist rohe Gewalt und wer mit dem einen nicht zu recht kommt darf das andere auch nicht praktizieren. Mit Diplomatie kommst Du nur in RIFT nicht weit.
> 
> Wer sich einen guten Film zu dem Thema ansehen will: Ausnahmezustand
> 
> Alternativ kann man die Quest ja einfach ablehnen und etwas anderes tun.



/sign

Das sehe ich auch so. Im Prinzip ist doch ein Großteil der Quests "gewaltverherrlichend", denn man muss hier 6 Zauberer, dort 10 Nerkomanten und hier 12 Soldaten aus den Latschen hämmern. Da passt der Ausdruck "Doppelmoral" wir die Faust auf's Auge.


----------



## La Saint (12. April 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Als kleine Erinnerung an die Diskutanten.
> 
> Diskutiert sachlich und vermeidet einen allzu jovialen Unterton. Es darf mit harten Bandagen diskutiert werden, d*rift*et das Ganze aber noch weiter ins Beleidigende ab, dann lösche ich großzügig solche Beiträge auch wenn nur ein "Spinner" oder "Fanboy" im gesammten Text fällt.


Ah, Noxiel, der Deava des geschlossenen Threads. 

An dich kann ich mich noch aus AoC-Zeiten erinnern als du großzügig und herstellerfreundlich das dortige Forum von Kritiken gesäubert hast. Schon damals mit viel Fingerspitzengefühl.

Da der Begriff "Fanboy" nur von mir verwendet wurde, kann sich dieser Wink mit dem Gartenzaun offensichtlich nur auf mich beziehen. Was wäre denn bei buffed das politisch korrekte Wort für Fanboy, sodaß man sich nicht automatisch dem Vorwurf der Beleidigung aussetzt? Oder kommt diese Diskussion über Foltern in Rift dem buffed-Forum generell ungelegen?

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Bodensee (12. April 2011)

Lasaint,
 hast Du den Entwicklern von Rift schon ein E-Mail oder eine Telefonat bezüglich der Quest zukommen lassen? Hast Du sie das Selbe gefragt wir Du uns fragst? Haben sie schon geantwortet? Wenn ja, lass uns bitte draran teilhaben. Wenn nicht, macht es noch bitte. Wir können Dir keine Antwort auf deine Frage geben, die Entwickler schon.


----------



## Noxiel (12. April 2011)

Wem der Schuh passt,  LaSaint. Wem der Schuh passt. Bei weiteren Beschwerden zu meinem Moderationsstil kannst du dich vertrauensvoll per PM an mich wenden. 

Mein wenig dezenter Hinweis ist eine Erinnerung an alle Teilnehmer der Diskussion sich Netiquette konform zu verhalten. Und wie du bemerkt haben wirst, habe ich bisher keinen deiner Beiträge in diesem Thread entfernt. Ich bin sicher du findest auch in der weiteren Debatte einen adequaten Tonfall, so das keine Beitragslöschungen nötig werden.


----------



## Lari (12. April 2011)

La schrieb:


> Ah, Noxiel, der Deava des geschlossenen Threads.
> 
> An dich kann ich mich noch aus AoC-Zeiten erinnern als du großzügig und herstellerfreundlich das dortige Forum von Kritiken gesäubert hast. Schon damals mit viel Fingerspitzengefühl.



Man kann darüber streiten, ob Folterquests in MMORPGs eine Daseinsberechtigung haben oder nicht. Aber du unterstellst Trion fragwürdige Gründe bezüglich dieser Quest. Und da hört Kritik eben auf.
Vor allem was du vorhin als Hintergrund geschildert hast ist sehr sehr sehr realitätsfremd. Und dann schwenkst du von einer Folterquest im Spiel auf gezielte, politische Morde der CIA.
Du ziehst quasi den von dir eröffneten, diskussionswürdigen Thread ins Lächerliche und dann sorgst du selbst dafür, dass der Thread ins offtopic rutscht. Und dann gehst du den Mod, wenn auch durch die Blume, an. Um nachher wieder den Close mit einem sich selbst überschätzenden Mod zu begründen? Du provozierst es ja förmlich.


----------



## latosa (12. April 2011)

@noxiel ich wünsch die viel spass wenn du in  alle threads oder artikel  der letztn 14tage in denen das wort fanboy vorkommt die beiträge löschen wills.


----------



## La Saint (12. April 2011)

Bodensee schrieb:


> Lasaint,
> hast Du den Entwicklern von Rift schon ein E-Mail oder eine Telefonat bezüglich der Quest zukommen lassen? Hast Du sie das Selbe gefragt wir Du uns fragst? Haben sie schon geantwortet? Wenn ja, lass uns bitte draran teilhaben. Wenn nicht, macht es noch bitte. Wir können Dir keine Antwort auf deine Frage geben, die Entwickler schon.


Nicht nötig. Irgendwo habe ich von einer Ankündigung gelesen, das Trion diese Quest ändern will.

Welche Frage soll ich noch mal gestellt haben, die du mir nicht beantworten kannst? Da du im Plural sprichst, siehst du dich ja irgendwie als Sprachrohr einer Gruppe.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Bodensee (12. April 2011)

La schrieb:


> Nicht nötig. Irgendwo habe ich von einer Ankündigung gelesen, das Trion diese Quest ändern will.
> 
> Welche Frage soll ich noch mal gestellt haben, die du mir nicht beantworten kannst? Da du im Plural sprichst, siehst du dich ja irgendwie als Sprachrohr einer Gruppe.
> 
> ...



Nein Du hast es nicht nötig, klar. Warum auch. Die Antwort kennst ja schon, da gibt es keine. Aber ich mag micht nicht erinnern das ich einen Beitrag deinerseits über die Quests in Wow oder sonst einem Game mit Foltermethoden gelesen hätte. Oder täusche ich mich da?
Und nein warum sollte ich das Sprachrohr sein? Müsste dir doch nach der ersten Seite selber einleuchten.


----------



## Evereve (12. April 2011)

La schrieb:


> Nicht nötig. Irgendwo habe ich von einer Ankündigung gelesen, das Trion diese Quest ändern will.



Dann drängt sich ja erst recht die Frage auf, wozu dieser Thread? ^.^


----------



## Minatrix (12. April 2011)

La schrieb:


> Was ist der Sinn hinter solchen Quests? Will man den Kids spielerisch die Idee des Folterns beibringen? Oder steckt der amerikanische Ansatz "Wir sind die Guten. Es ist ein häßlicher Job, aber irgend jemand muß in ja machen" schon so fest in den Köpfen der Leute, das man schon garnicht mehr merkt was da abgeht?



Er meinte DIESE Fragen, schade das du dein eigenes Post schon vergessen hast, klärt aber auf jeden Fall deine Motivation _wirklich _zu diskutieren!

Mina


----------



## Evereve (12. April 2011)

Nein Mina, es geht nicht darum dass ich nicht diskutieren will sondern dass das Thema für mich mit dem Ändern der Quest erledigt wäre, an La Saints Stelle.


----------



## Minatrix (12. April 2011)

Huch 

Ich hab doch LaSaint zitiert!? Ich meinte nicht dich, Evereve! Ganz im Gegenteil, ich seh das schon genau so wie du!

Mina


----------



## Evereve (12. April 2011)

Oh, sry dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden! Dachte du meintest mich, im Sinne von "La Saints Frage ist mit dem Ändern der Quest nicht erledigt!" :-)


----------



## Lancegrim (12. April 2011)

Ist der Thread ernst gemeint? Du musst auf Knöpfe drücken um einen Gefangenen mit Strahlen zu beschießen... Okai...

Vergleichen wir das man mit WoW, wo du mit nem Beil auf Leichen einhacken musst um deren Körperteile abzutrennen. Da ist Rift natürlich echt übel.



Für mich sind solche Quests inzwischen nichts perverses mehr, mag sein das man da als Gamer irgendwann abstumpft, aber selbst wenn, who cares? Ich beachte sowas garnicht mehr, selbst in den alten AvP Spielen wo man Menschen die Köpfe an die Wand nageln konnte hab ich das auch nicht beachtet. Dafür hab ich einfach schon zuviel gesehen um dem noch irgendwie beachtung zu schenken.


Edit: Mir ist allerdings eines eingefallen, ich weiß das Thema ist alt und ich will auch keinerlei Diskussion dazu starten, aber ich habe die US Version von Modern WarFare 2 und die Flughafen Szene hat mich schon ein wenig berührt. Klar im Szenario war es notwendig was da passiert aber bischen übertrieben fand ichs dennoch.


----------



## Staminia (12. April 2011)

du liest den questtext?


----------



## La Saint (13. April 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> La schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mir ist schon klar, da dieser Rand für einen Fanboy eine ziemliche intellektuelle Hürde darstellt ^^.
> ...


Wie du sicher schon bemerkt hast, schlage ich nicht jeden Tag hier im Forum auf. Ich habe auch noch andere Dinge zu tun. Außerdem muß man nicht auf jeden Unsinn antworten. Das andere Spiele auch gehacked werden, heißt zum Beispiel nicht automatisch, daß Trion weniger unfähig bei seiner Netzwerktechnik ist. Massen-Accounthack, Teleporthack und Eisenerzhack innerhalb ein paar Wochen sprechen für sich. Außerdem kann ich mich nicht an eine Diskussion erinnern, bei der du die besseren Argumente gehabt hättest. 




Evereve schrieb:


> La schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nicht nötig. Irgendwo habe ich von einer Ankündigung gelesen, das Trion diese Quest ändern will.
> ...


Dieser Thread wurde erstellt, bevor die Ankündigung von Trion kam. Jetzt bin ich nicht so vermessen zu glauben, daß Trion auf meinen Thread hier bei buffed reagieren hätte. ^^ Aber da keine Firma Geld für eine Änderung ausgibt, wenn sie es vermeiden kann, muß es wohl noch andere Stellen geben wo man über dieses Thema diskutiert.





Minatrix schrieb:


> La schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was ist der Sinn hinter solchen Quests? Will man den Kids spielerisch die Idee des Folterns beibringen? Oder steckt der amerikanische Ansatz "Wir sind die Guten. Es ist ein häßlicher Job, aber irgend jemand muß in ja machen" schon so fest in den Köpfen der Leute, das man schon garnicht mehr merkt was da abgeht?
> ...


Das war eine rhetorische Frage. Ich hoffe, ich muß dir diesen Begriff jetzt nicht erklären. Trion hat noch nicht mal gemerkt was sie da treiben und war sicherlich höchst überrascht, daß Foltern ein Problem darstellt. Zum Teil für die eigene Bevölkerung, die noch nicht ganz so abgestumpft ist, aber hauptsächlich für die europäische. Und jetzt rudern sie halt zurück. Aber nicht etwa, weil sie das Problem verstehen, da geht es ihnen genauso wie dem Großteil ihrer Kunden, sondern aus rein kaufmännischen Überlegungen.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Dread01 (13. April 2011)

Das nennt man dann wohl jammern/meckern auf hohem niveau.
Allerdings sollte man fairerweise sagen, das derartige quests in hello-kitty online, mit der höchstannehmbaren wahrscheinlichkeit, nicht vorkommen werden.

Evtl. sollte der wechsel hier in betracht gezogen werden?


----------



## Bodensee (13. April 2011)

La schrieb:


> Wie du sicher schon bemerkt hast, schlage ich nicht jeden Tag hier im Forum auf. Ich habe auch noch andere Dinge zu tun. Außerdem muß man nicht auf jeden Unsinn antworten. Das andere Spiele auch gehacked werden, heißt zum Beispiel nicht automatisch, daß Trion weniger unfähig bei seiner Netzwerktechnik ist. Massen-Accounthack, Teleporthack und Eisenerzhack innerhalb ein paar Wochen sprechen für sich. Außerdem kann ich mich nicht an eine Diskussion erinnern, bei der du die besseren Argumente gehabt hättest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



soso
woher hast du die gesicherten Erkenntnisse über die Überlegungen der Entwickler?


----------



## Breasa (13. April 2011)

Mhhh, also klar ist Folterung nichts schönes, allerdings finde ich es leicht lächerlich Rift als Sensibilisierungslager für Folter zu bezeichnen.

Rift hat das Rad nicht neu erfunden, Folter gabs auch schon vorher. In The Eldar Scrolls- Oblivion durfte man bei irgendeinem Add-on die "Abenteurer" in verschiedenen Kammern auf verschiedene weise töten und Foltern....WoW wurde schon genannt, auch in den Medien wird Folter gezeigt: Pulp Fiction, Clockwork Orange, alle enthalten sie Folter.

Da würd ich lieber Film und Fernsehen beschuldigen aber wegen einer Quest bei Rift nicht solch ein Fass aufmachen.
Was die Kinder heute schon alles von klein auf mitkriegen, man muss ja nur einmal die Zeitung aufschlagen oder den Fernsehr durch ein paar Kanäle springen lassen, da kannst du mir nicht erzählen, dass Rift nun so viel schlimmer ist.

Außerdem werden sich die Spieler sicher nicht dabei denken :" Och, dass ist ja gar nicht so schlimm schmerzen zuzufügen." sondern eher "Meine güte wann ist diese Quest endlich vorbei und ich bekomm meine Belohnung." 
Es gibt einfach zuviele Quest als das man sich mit einer länger beschäftigt, ist in jedem MMO so.

Folter=schlimm - OK
Rift=Foltersensibilisiereng - NEIN

Von daher,

Breasa

PS: Ich habe nie Rift gespielt, muss man aber auch nicht um hier durchzublicken.


----------



## Minatrix (14. April 2011)

La schrieb:


> Das war eine rhetorische Frage. Ich hoffe, ich muß dir diesen Begriff jetzt nicht erklären. Trion hat noch nicht mal gemerkt was sie da treiben und war sicherlich höchst überrascht, daß Foltern ein Problem darstellt. Zum Teil für die eigene Bevölkerung, die noch nicht ganz so abgestumpft ist, aber hauptsächlich für die europäische. Und jetzt rudern sie halt zurück. Aber nicht etwa, weil sie das Problem verstehen, da geht es ihnen genauso wie dem Großteil ihrer Kunden, sondern aus rein kaufmännischen Überlegungen.





Hallo!

Erstens, dein Stil Leuten auf diese Art Dummheit zu unterstellen ist gelinde gesagt "unter aller Sau"!
Zweitens, ein Thema zu erstellen und "rhetorische Fragen" zur Diskussion zu stellen ist ziemlich Sinn frei, den wenn es nur rhetorisch war, so gab es nie eine Fragestellung und somit nie eine Diskussionsgrundlage sondern lediglich eine Anprangerung und damit klar und deutlich ein "Mimimi" 
Drittens, das sie die Quest ändern ist folge des Drucks der Community, freu dich doch das Trion auf die Spieler hört! Ich erinnere mich an eine Quest bzw. Erfolgsänderung in WoW zum Thema "Braufest", will sagen, wenn die Entwickler von Spielen mit "T" oder FSK 12 alles moralisch Anstössige aus ihren Spielen entfernen, so darfst du demnächst deine Gegner Niederstarren oder auch gerne K.O. diskutieren, mit Schwertern oder Feuerbällen auf Humanoide einprügeln ist dann nicht mehr!
Viertens, deine Beweggründe für die Eröffnung dieses Themas sind m.E. fragwürdig, hinter der Maske der Moralität kommt doch wieder nur ein Troll unter der Brücke hervor...

MfG Mina

p.s.: Schade übrigens, ich finde nämlich solche Themen wirklich "diskussionswürdig", würde echte Sorge doch zeigen das die Spieler eben nicht "abgestumpft" sind und gedankenlos alles schlucken, was ich nicht mal jemandem unterstellen mag im Gegensatz zum TE.


----------



## Hamburgperle (14. April 2011)

Ne Diskussion über ne Quest in einem Online-Spiel in der gefoltert wird?

Aber das gesamte Spiel besteht daraus, durch das Töten von Mobs oder Mitgliedern einer anderen Fraktion selbst befördert (im Level) zu werden! Nun mag foltern sicher nicht zu den hervorstechenden Tugende der menschl. Spezies gehören ... aber es ist doch noch "humaner" (auch wenns nen doofer Vergleich ist) als das sinnlose Töten von Gegnern. Oder auch Tieren.

Ich habe nun wenig Erfahrung mit dem hier genannten Spiel, aber in WoW muss man sicher tausende Male friedlich vor sich hintrabende Zebra, Ebenenschreiter etc. killen, bis man das Endlevel erreicht hat. Man sammelt auch mehrmals Ohren (die Vietnamveteranen unter den Spielern wirds freuen) oder Beine als Beweis der getöteten Kreaturen ... oder fährt einfach mit Fahrzeugen Leute tot ... oder besoff sich zum Braufest bis zur Besinnungslosigkeit ... die Liste liesse sich endlos fortführen.

Also sollte den TE diese eine Q schon stören, warum stört Dich das sinnlose Killen nicht? 

Über die Freigabe solcher Spiele wie WoW sollte man aus meiner Sicht aber sicher nochmal diskutieren.

So long


----------



## Rheinman (14. April 2011)

Nun, Rift ist nur ein Spiel und gäbe es im richtigen Leben keine Folterei, hätte Trion sie sehr wahrscheinlich nicht erfunden. Darüber hinaus ist Rift eine Fantasywelt, in der alles möglich ist und sein darf. Ebenso ist dort auch grünes Blut denkbar, so wie es Trion umgesetzt hat und offenbar der konservativen Politik in diesem Land entgegen gekommen ist. Es hätte aber ebenso gut blau, gelb oder rot sein können. Ist das nicht egal?

Ich würde von Dir, La Saint, gerne wissen, ob Du nichts gegen das Abschlachten all der virtuellen Lebewesen in Rift hast? Es wurde in diesem Thread ja schon mehrfach erwähnt. Ist das moralisch nicht genauso verwerflich? Immerhin bereichern sich die Charaktere z.B. durch das Töten von unzähligen "Tieren". Sie ziehen denen nur das Fell ab und lassen den Rest liegen. Man könnte den Kadaver wenigstens noch als Lebensmittel verwenden, aber nein, sie bleiben einfach ohne Haut liegen und vergammeln. Es würde mich wirkilch interessieren, ob Du einen Charakter spielst, der dem Beruf des Schlachters nachgeht.

Levelst Du überhaupt durch töten von Mobs und kannst Du das mit Deinem Gewissen vereinbaren?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. April 2011)

La schrieb:


> Die Argumente "es ist ja nur ein Spiel", "im wirklichen Leben wird auch gefoltert", "in einer Fantasywelt ist das halt üblich" lasse ich nicht gelten. Dann hätte man kein grünes Blut einbauen müssen.
> 
> cu
> Lasaint


ein diskusion starten und dann die stärksten argumente zu verbieten ist nicht sinn einer diskusion oder? sollen dir jetzt alle beipflichten und sagen das du total recht hast? klar will die us regierung kleine kinder dazu bringen, folter zu mögen.


----------



## GastleasCyning (14. April 2011)

Mal gänzlich anderes als "Geh' da und da hin töte dies und das, sammle dies und das."
Ist doch eine nette Abwechslung.

Wenn du derart viel Missmut bei solch einer Queste empfindest, solltest du von MMOs mit RPG-Elementen einen GAAANZ großen Bogen machen. Denk' mal nach wie viele Menschen und sonst was man während des Spielens tötet.


----------



## Freakgs (14. April 2011)

La schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich halte das für ziemlich pervers. Vor allem in einem Spiel ab 12 Jahren.
> 
> Was ist der Sinn hinter solchen Quests? Will man den Kids spielerisch die Idee des Folterns beibringen? Oder steckt der amerikanische Ansatz "Wir sind die Guten. Es ist ein häßlicher Job, aber irgend jemand muß in ja machen" schon so fest in den Köpfen der Leute, das man schon garnicht mehr merkt was da abgeht?
> ...



Dann erlaube mir die Frage, wie man sachlich darüber diskutieren soll, wenn du selbst Argumente ausschließt, weil sie Dir nicht gefallen?

Welche Argumente würdest du überhaupt gelten lassen?

Das grüne Blut unterstreicht vielmehr den Anspruch nicht die Wirklichkeit abzubilden, da reale Menschen bekanntlich rotes Blut besitzen.


----------



## La Saint (15. April 2011)

Freakgs schrieb:


> Dann erlaube mir die Frage, wie man sachlich darüber diskutieren soll, wenn du selbst Argumente ausschließt, weil sie Dir nicht gefallen?
> 
> Welche Argumente würdest du überhaupt gelten lassen?
> 
> Das grüne Blut unterstreicht vielmehr den Anspruch nicht die Wirklichkeit abzubilden, da reale Menschen bekanntlich rotes Blut besitzen.


Na, dann erlaube mir mal zu antworten ^^

Die üblichen Aussagen "es ist ja nur ein Spiel", "im wirklichen Leben wird auch gefoltert", "in einer Fantasywelt ist das halt üblich" sind nur Scheinargumente, mit denen man persönliche Verantwortung abwimmeln will. Man könnte obige Aussagen auch zu folgendem Satz zusammenfassen "Foltern ist ok, denn alle anderen machen es auch". Solche Scheinargumente benutzt man nur, wenn man entweder von der Thematik keine Ahnung hat oder zu feige ist eine eigene Meinung zu haben und diese auch zu vertreten. 

Die Diskussion sollte von vornherein auf einem sinnvollen Niveau laufen, deswegen die Einschränkung. Daran gehalten hat sich aber sowieso keiner. Was zu erwarten war ^^.

Welche Argumente ich gelten lassen würde? Hier mal auf die Schnelle eine kleine Auswahl:


Ich habe Spaß daran andere Menschen zu quälen
Unsere Kids sollen spielerisch auf das wirkliche Leben vorbereitet werden
Es gibt Situationen, in denen Foltern notwendig ist ( ... Beschreibung der Situationen)
Foltern ist inakzeptabel weil (... Begründung)
Wo der Unterschied zu oben ist? Ganz einfach. Das sind persönliche Stellungnahmen und kein Verstecken hinter Allgemeinplätzen und Banalitäten.

Das grüne Blut habe ich nur erwähnt um zu zeigen, wie verbreitet inzwischen die Heuchelei bei dem Thema Gewalt ist. In diesem Fall bei der Bundesprüfstelle für jugendgefährdende Schriften. Blut sollen die Kids nicht sehen. Aber die Kids aktiv virtuell Foltern lassen ist schon ok.

Trion ist hier übrigens kein ernsthafter Vorwurf zu machen. Außer natürlich bei der typischen (amerikanischen) Ignoranz eines gewinnorientierten Unternehmens. Wobei die Amerikaner meiner Meinung nach generell absolut schmerzbefreit sind. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Trion ist wie eine Wand gegen die man einen Ball wirft. Es kommt genau das zurück was man auch erwartet. Tatsächlich bewegt sich sogar in Rift der Splatter auf einem absoluten Minimum. Das ist zwar positiv, aber trotzdem ziemlich egal, denn das Problem ist kein optisches, sondern ein intellektuelles. Und das Problem sitzt nicht bei Trion, sondern am anderen Ende des Internetanschlusses.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Berserkius (15. April 2011)

La schrieb:


> Na, dann erlaube mir mal zu antworten ^^
> 
> Die üblichen Aussagen "es ist ja nur ein Spiel", "im wirklichen Leben wird auch gefoltert", "in einer Fantasywelt ist das halt üblich" sind nur Scheinargumente, mit denen man persönliche Verantwortung abwimmeln will. Man könnte obige Aussagen auch zu folgendem Satz zusammenfassen "Foltern ist ok, denn alle anderen machen es auch". Solche Scheinargumente benutzt man nur, wenn man entweder von der Thematik keine Ahnung hat oder zu feige ist eine eigene Meinung zu haben und diese auch zu vertreten.
> 
> ...





Was soll ich jetzt deiner Meinung nach tun? Das Spiel jetzt kündigen?? Das Problem mit der Gewalt fängt ja leider in der Schule schon an wenn eine ganze Gruppe auf einen ängstlichen hilflosen jeden Tag das Leben zur Hölle macht *was man häufig sieht* ( bin Baujahr 82 bei uns damals war es nicht so schlimm wie heute, wir haben uns in unserer Generation gekloppt und dann war jut ). Das Problem muss  frühzeitig erkannt werden und dann handeln, bei solcher Situation muss sofort eingeschritten werden um es einzudämmen und nicht wegzuschauen. Bin zwar jetzt bissel weiter abgedriften aber hoffe es ist verständlich. Aber im TV berreich sieht es nicht anders aus, Family Guy was da des öfteren für Sprüche abgelassen werden oder die Sendung wo 6-8 Comicfiguren in einer Wohn WG zusammen leben....ist doch übel eigentlich und genauso South Park. Aber so ist es leider nun mal.......die Generation ist so die andere so es ändert sich halt immer.



Grüßle


----------



## Gnorfal (15. April 2011)

La schrieb:


> Na, dann erlaube mir mal zu antworten ^^
> 
> Die üblichen Aussagen "es ist ja nur ein Spiel", "im wirklichen Leben wird auch gefoltert", "in einer Fantasywelt ist das halt üblich" *sind nur Scheinargumente, mit denen man persönliche Verantwortung abwimmeln will*. Man könnte obige Aussagen auch zu folgendem Satz zusammenfassen "Foltern ist ok, denn alle anderen machen es auch". Solche Scheinargumente benutzt man nur, wenn man entweder von der Thematik keine Ahnung hat oder zu feige ist eine eigene Meinung zu haben und diese auch zu vertreten.
> 
> ...



Jupp, ich persönlich bin auch nicht dafür verantwortlich, was andere programmieren.
Sich über 1 (!!) Quest in einem Spiel aufzuregen, CIA interne Machenschaften zu vermuten und andere als Fanboy zu sehen, die nicht an eine Verschwörung glauben, finde ich ziemlich hart. Diskutieren wollen und von vornherein Argumente auszuschliessen, weil sie evtl. zu feige sein könnten, entbehrt ebenfalls jeder Grundlage.

Da ich nunmehr keine weitere Lust verspüre, diskutieren zu wollen, stimme ich Dir einfach mal zu:

Der CIA hat zusammen mit dem BND diese Quest ins Spiel gebracht, um 12 jährige Spieler zu Terroristen auszubilden. Alle, die daran nicht glauben, sind Fanboys oder sozial inkompetent.

Vielen Dank für diesen Thread.


----------



## Mephaistos82 (15. April 2011)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Jupp, ich persönlich bin auch nicht dafür verantwortlich, was andere programmieren.
> Sich über 1 (!!) Quest in einem Spiel aufzuregen, CIA interne Machenschaften zu vermuten und andere als Fanboy zu sehen, die nicht an eine Verschwörung glauben, finde ich ziemlich hart. Diskutieren wollen und von vornherein Argumente auszuschliessen, weil sie evtl. zu feige sein könnten, entbehrt ebenfalls jeder Grundlage.
> 
> Da ich nunmehr keine weitere Lust verspüre, diskutieren zu wollen, stimme ich Dir einfach mal zu:
> ...


 
das beste was ich hier gelesen habe haha so geil


----------



## Dread01 (15. April 2011)

Die Fragestellung des TEs im Bezug auf Rift ist schon vollkommen daneben.
Rift erzählt von der ersten Sekunde von Krieg, Verschwörung, etc. und unterstellt in keinster Weise ein friedvolles oder auf frieden basierendes Spiel zu sein.

Sowohl im Mittelalter als auch in der Gegenwart wird auf Folter zurückgegriffen.

Wer damit nicht klar kommt sollte sich einfach ein Setting suchen welches nicht das Thema Gewalt (egal in welcher Form) beinhaltet.


----------



## Lancegrim (15. April 2011)

Richtig, es geht um Krieg und Verschwörung.

Und ganz ehrlich? Je nach Situation bin ich für Folter und solche Methoden. Wenn jemand meine Tochter entführt, und ich den zu fassen kriege, reiß ich ihm die Fingernägel so langsam raus das er redet. Und wenn nicht gibts andere Methoden die unter Folter zählen die ich definitiv anwenden werde. Punkt.

Der Zweck heiligt oft die Mittel, und im Krieg besonders. Rift spielt in einer Fantasywelt im Krieg, und Fantasy basiert meistens auf dem Mittelalter. Und selbst da gab es eine Streckbank, ne eiserne Jungfrau ect ect. Folter gehört zu Menscheheitsgeschichte wie die Weltkriege, die Atombomben und all die negativen Dinge. Nur weils jetzt ne Quest gibt in der man dazu "angehalten" wird jemanden zu foltern, so ein Aufstand?

Man kanns auch übertreiben oder einfach Hello Kitty Online zocken.


----------



## Klos1 (15. April 2011)

La schrieb:


> Du beliebst zu scherzen.
> 
> Von allen Spekulationen, was Trion veranlaßt haben könnte eine Folterquest in ihr Spiel einzubauen, ist dies die absolut unwahrscheinlichste. Eher würde ich annehmen, Trion wollte nur das WoW-Cloning perfektionieren. Da WoW eine Folterquest hat mußte Rift halt auch eine haben.
> 
> ...



Sorry...aber das ist wirklich der größte Bullshit, denn ich jemals gehört habe. Nur weil du im Spiel jemanden folterst und dann vielleicht auch noch in einem Spiel, wo es dermaßen unspektakulär dargestellt wird, wie in Rift, bist du noch lange
nicht in der Lage, einen echten Menschen zu foltern, geschweige denn einen zu töten. Das ist doch Humbug epischen Ausmaßes, was du da von dir gibst. Das die USA sowie auch andere Länder und deren Geheimdienste mächtig Dreck am Stecken haben, dass will ich nicht abstreiten. Ich bin da der gleichen Meinung. Leute, die sowas ausführen, die sind aber bestimmt nicht durch Spiele so geworden. Das liegt dir im Blut, oder auch nicht. Mag sein, dass ein Mensch bedingt durch Medien, welcher Art auch immer, etwas abstumpfen kann. Aber jemanden so zu formen, dass er Menschen quälen und töten kann, ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken, da braucht es schon bei weitem mehr dazu. Was du da verbreitest ist der gleiche Humbug wie das, was man von irgendwelchen Zeitschriften hört, nachdem wieder mal jemand Amok gelaufen ist. Das ist 1:1 der gleiche Mist und nichts weiter. Solltet dich echt bei der Bildzeitung bewerben.

Und was du da mal ganz so nebenbei der amerikanischen Bevölkerung zusprichst, von wegen, dass der normale Amerikaner keine Probleme mit Töten und Foltern hat, ist einfach nur noch daneben. Glaubst du echt, dass der normale amerikanische Bürger weiß, was die Leute im Hintergrund alles so treiben? Ist doch lachhaft! Die wissen genauso viel, wie wir und all ihr Wissen stützt sich auf Verdacht, Vermutung und hier und da etwas, was mal wieder durchgesickert ist, in den meisten Fällen aber eh niemand bestätigen kann.

Wer dich noch ernst nimmt, mein lieber Freund, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Es gibt im Moment kaum einen Post von dir, der nicht völlig für die Tonne ist.



La schrieb:


> Welche Argumente ich gelten lassen würde? Hier mal auf die Schnelle eine kleine Auswahl:
> 
> Ich habe Spaß daran andere Menschen zu quälen



Was ist mit: ich habe Spass mit Spielen, in denen ich mich in einer Rolle sehe, die ich im echten Leben nicht haben möchte?

Nur weil ich Spass habe, in Call of Duty mit ner Knarre durch den Flughafen zu laufen und Zivilisten zu töten, bin ich jetzt ein schlechter Mensch?
Abgestumpft? Im echten Leben bin ich jemand, der keiner Fliege was zu leide tut. Wenn man mich in Ruhe lässt, dann lasse auch ich die anderen in Ruhe.
Ich erschlag nicht mal ne Wespe, die sich versehentlich in meine Wohnung verirrt hat. Brutale Spiele zocke ich, seitdem es sowas überhaupt gibt. Also schon 
zu C64-Zeiten. Und? Wo ist jetzt die böse Killermaschine, die eiskalt Menschen tötet und alles und jeden verachtet? Das ist doch lächerlich, was du erzählst.


----------



## Bodensee (15. April 2011)

lass es sein Lasaint
du machst dich hier nur noch lächerlich.


----------



## DreiHaare (16. April 2011)

Ne, nicht nur hier...aber AUCH hier.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (16. April 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Und wenn du dich so sehr um Kinderseelen sorgst lass sie nurnoch Bibel TV gucken,



Bist du denn des Wahnsinns? Das ist ja Folter und Gehirnwäsche in einem! Ich seh sie schon vor mir die Kreuzritter und Hexenjäger die man damit heranzüchtet.



La schrieb:


> Die üblichen Aussagen "es ist ja nur ein Spiel", "im wirklichen Leben wird auch gefoltert", "in einer Fantasywelt ist das halt üblich" sind nur Scheinargumente, mit denen man persönliche Verantwortung abwimmeln will. Man könnte obige Aussagen auch zu folgendem Satz zusammenfassen "Foltern ist ok, denn alle anderen machen es auch". Solche Scheinargumente benutzt man nur, wenn man entweder von der Thematik keine Ahnung hat oder zu feige ist eine eigene Meinung zu haben und diese auch zu vertreten.
> 
> Die Diskussion sollte von vornherein auf einem sinnvollen Niveau laufen, deswegen die Einschränkung. Daran gehalten hat sich aber sowieso keiner. Was zu erwarten war ^^.



OOOOHHHH! Sieh mal an! Grosser Meister wie gut dass du auf sinnvollem Niveau diskutieren kannst und als einzigster hier befähigt bist zu entscheiden was "auf sinnvollem Niveau diskutieren" bedeutet.

Aber mal ganz im ernst. Ich geb dir sogar Recht dass Folter in einem Spiel ab 12 nix zu suchen hat, allerdings bin ich auch der Meinung dass Kinder unter 16 Jahren überhaupt keine Spiele spielen sollten in denen Gewalt eine Rolle spielt, Folter ist da ja nur *ein* winziger Bestandteil und längst nicht das schlimmste.

Deine Merkwürdigen Verschwörungstheorien und wie du hier sämtliche Amerikaner in einem Topf wirfst lassen aber auch darauf schliessen dass du bereits ein Opfer von Verfolgungswahn und Anti-Amerikanischer Propaganda geworden bist. Vielleicht haben die Taliban ja noch platz am Feuer für dich frei, da bist du dann in bester Gesellschaft und böse MMO´s wirst du da auch nicht sehen.

Mir ist klar dass dir, lieber TE, diese Antwort nicht "sinnvoll" erscheinen wird.


----------

